# Free Wifi in Bath



## SimonFiction (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find any? I'm not so keen on paying t-mobile £20/month plus the cost of Starbucks.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2007)

The Bell in Walcot street does-will try and remember some more...


----------



## keybored (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SimonFiction (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 8, 2007)

There's a cafe on Widcombe parade and it's sister on Chelsea road.  Also there's a cafe next to St James square.  All free wifi.


----------



## Student Minor (Oct 15, 2007)

I havent been in but one of the pubs I THINK its the Slug and Lettace was advertising it on the window, when I walked past the other day. Walk to the Abbey from the Odeon and you will pass it.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't drop your laptop in the water! _HAW HAW_.


----------

